# Police Dog Dies After Ball Gets Lodged In Throat



## DogGone (Nov 28, 2009)

Don't play fetch with small or damaged balls! 

Didn't this "highly trained" police officer know well enough not to play ball with a small ball? 

Didn't this "highly trained" police officer know how to do a Heimlich maneuver on a dog?

Didn't this "highly trained" police officer have a knife and know how to make an emergency airway?
　

Police Dog Dies While Playing Fetch - Cincinnati News Story - WLWT Cincinnati
　
This is why I won't play ball with a wall that is smaller than a tennis ball. It's also why I throw away all balls and toys that are damaged or otherwise small enough to get caught in the airway.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

And I'm sure no one feels worse than the officer does about the passing of his partner.
It sounds like, based on the story in the link, that the ball probably would not have been able to be removed by anyone but a vet. (I'm speculating based on the ball compressing and expanding in the dogs throat)

How about a bit of compassion for the officer and dog. I know what the loss of a K9 partner feels like and beating up on him, like you're doing, is nothing he hasn't done to himself, or worse.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

ahhh DogGone...we've missed you so.

I believe this is a duplicate thread.


----------



## DogGone (Nov 28, 2009)

It sounds like the human officer was reckless and ignorant when playing ball with his dog. It sounds like the ball was too small, damaged, or an inappropriate material. Any toy that can easily get lodged in an airway, should not be used.
　
This is why I throw away tennis balls after they are ruptured. People at the dog park get angry at me because I throw away so many balls and toys; but this is why I throw away so many toys. 
　
How about having some compassion for the deceased officer (the dog).
　
There was a woman at the dog Park that spent about $5000 for emergency surgery after a toy obstructed her dogs bowel and nearly died.
　
Sorry if it is a duplicate thread.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

DogGone said:


> Don't play fetch with small or damaged balls!
> 
> Didn't this "highly trained" police officer know well enough not to play ball with a small ball?
> 
> ...



I lost my Cashdog when his hard rubber Kong ball-- the exact same size as a tennis ball-- became lodged in his throat. I may not be "highly trained" but I know not to give my dogs balls that are damaged or smaller than a tennis ball. The ball that killed my dog was new and in good condition. I may not be "highly trained" but I've had first aid and CPR classes. I tried the Heimlich maneuver but it did me no good. And no, I seriously doubt that police officers are trained to perform surgery on people or animals. I rushed him to the vet's office, gave them my credit card, and told them I didn't care what it cost, just save my dog. He died on the operating table. 

Please stop making assumptions. 

My heart breaks for the officer and his dog. Having a dog that was young, healthy, and happy one minute and dead the next minute was the hardest thing I've gone through so far.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

CassandGunnar said:


> *How about a bit of compassion for the officer and dog.* I know what the loss of a K9 partner feels like and beating up on him, like you're doing, is nothing he hasn't done to himself, or worse.





DogGone said:


> It sounds like the human officer was reckless and ignorant when playing ball with his dog. It sounds like the ball was too small, damaged, or an inappropriate material. Any toy that can easily get lodged in an airway, should not be used.
> 
> This is why I throw away tennis balls after they are ruptured. People at the dog park get angry at me because I throw away so many balls and toys; but this is why I throw away so many toys.
> 
> ...


Like I said in the bolded quote above. You appear to have some ax to grind with LEO's, I'm sure I could speculate as to why (especially after reviewing some of your other posts) but, since I retired from law enforcement, I realized that I don't have to deal with people like that.

Yep, this is a hot button issue for me, so I'm going to just walk away.
Good luck with whatever it is you've got going on.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

DogGone said:


> It sounds like the human officer was reckless and ignorant when playing ball with his dog. It sounds like the ball was too small, damaged, or an inappropriate material. Any toy that can easily get lodged in an airway, should not be used.


You. Don't. Know that.

I'm getting more than a little emotional here because you probably think I was reckless and ignorant too, but I'd cut off my left hand to have my Cashdog back. The ball that killed my dog was a tennis-ball sized Kong, new and not damaged, made out of hard Kong rubber. 

Since that incident, I got rid of all my tennis-ball sized ball and replaced them with extra-large balls that will barely fit behind the front teeth. Hopefully you'll get rid of your tennis balls and get bigger ones too.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

I could be wrong but I didn't see in the article where it said that the ball was damaged or small. It sounds like she bit down on the ball, it collapsed and lodged in her trachea. A tragic and freak accident. I am sure the detective is devastated. 

RIP Badger. I am sure you will be sorely missed. Run free at the bridge beautiful girl.


----------



## Ishmail (Jul 17, 2011)

Wow that is a scary situation, I would start freaking out if this happened to a dog in front of me. I guess it would be best to use larger sized balls when playing with our dogs, though i never heard of this happening before it seems more common than i thought.


----------



## DogGone (Nov 28, 2009)

If it was a tennis ball size ball of the right material in good condition, I don't see how the ball could get all the way into the airway.
　
It's been a long time since I've seen law enforcement show respect toward me, so why should I show respect to them. It seems like almost law-enforcement officers are ignorant, tyrannical, hypocritical and corrupt nowadays. Law-enforcement often seems to be assuming my guilt, so why shouldn't they be treated the same?
　
Today law-enforcement was harassing a grandma putting up missing posters for a missing underage girl. They tore down the posters and threatened the grandma and other do-gooders; but they have yet to try to prosecute the drug dealer that allegedly gave the little girl alcohol and drugs. Law-enforcement can find time to threaten grandma and do-gooders and tear down posters; but yet law-enforcement seems too bothered to press charges against the drug dealer, that is probably responsible for her disappearance, etc... 
Officers Remove Some Fliers Seeking Missing Teen - Cincinnati News Story - WLWT Cincinnati
　
I think hard-earned taxpayer money could be better spent.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

You're right. Let's just get rid of police altogether. Who needs them? Let's just let the criminals run the streets or have a vigilante type system set up by the citizens. These police are worthless anyway. Heck with them.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

DogGone said:


> Today law-enforcement was harassing a grandma putting up missing posters for a missing underage girl. They tore down the posters and threatened the grandma and other do-gooders;


Give me a break.  From the article:



Linked Article said:


> Department spokesman Spike Jones said the fliers violated a city ordinance against posting on telephone poles. He said a citizen complained about the fliers and officers removed some of them.Officers spoke to a woman who had been posting the signs and asked her to move them to storefronts or other approved spaces, Jones said.


Yeah, I'd call that 'harassing'.  They were doing their job, following the LAW.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Now Laurie, don't be going and getting all RATIONAL and stuff. Those police are a menace!! A menace I tell ya!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

DharmasMom said:


> Now Laurie, don't be going and getting all RATIONAL and stuff. Those police are a menace!! A menace I tell ya!!


 
lol


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

No offense but my dog loves to play with rocks so a fluke thing can happen at anytime and its not always negligence. Things can happen fast.

As far as cops go that's a whole different topic. Its the ones that are jerks that ruin it for the good ones, just like people in general. You can put some teachers in that same category also.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

Hmmm,law enforcement doesn't show respect to you Doggone? Maybe they have a reason. I have never had an issue with law enforcement, so I have respect for them and they have respect for me. 
As far as the dog, we have had a dog come into the clinic with a BRAND NEW tennis ball stuck in its throat. The dog died. Have had dogs come into the clinic with a stick stuck in its throat crosswise. Accidents happen and I am sure the officer did not expect the ball to collapse be swallowed and then become round again. What, you think it was done on purpose? Give me a break. 
Why in the world would you expect an officer or any dog owner to know who to use a knife and make an incision into a gasping struggling dog's throat to make an open breathing hole? Have you ever done it? You can't just stab a hole in the throat and think the dog will start breathing, there are lots of blood vessels, and arteries right there. Vets don't like to make incisions in the throat to a dog that is asleep due to bleeding and nerve damage.
Sounds like you have a big issue with law enforcement of any kind and are using this accident to try to make a point. This is a sad horrible accident for the officer and his dog.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

DogGone said:


> If it was a tennis ball size ball of the right material in good condition, I don't see how the ball could get all the way into the airway.


I didn't think it could either. Then it did. Now my dog is dead.









Like I said, you might want to consider getting rid of your tennis balls and buying larger ones. German Shepherds can and do die from getting tennis balls lodged in their airways.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

As soon as I saw the subject of this thread I thought of Cash- Emoore, I'm so sorry you lost him but you have given me, and everyone I talk to, valuable information about the dangers of tennis balls.


----------



## Ishmail (Jul 17, 2011)

Whats with all this hate towards cops all about? I've grown up around them my entire life and most are honest, hard working people. I just graduated with a criminal justice degree and have spent a lot of time studying offenders and our criminal justice system. Our system of administering justice is broken, and like our political system and many other things that are wrong with this country they all stem from a culture that breeds ignorance, greed and intolerance. So lets not target any one group of people, there are good and bad amongst all people. I am sure the officer just like any one of us is crushed that this happened to his companion.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

Stosh said:


> As soon as I saw the subject of this thread I thought of Cash- Emoore, I'm so sorry you lost him but you have given me, and everyone I talk to, valuable information about the dangers of tennis balls.


Ditto. After reading about what happened with Cash, we ditched all of our tennis balls (the same day) and I went out and purchased some frisbees.
That's what we use now.


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

> Why in the world would you expect an officer or any dog owner to know who to use a knife and make an incision into a gasping struggling dog's throat to make an open breathing hole?


That was my first thought.

I mean, wow, sorry, I love my dog to death but I'm not stupid enough to stab him in the neck. I'm sure I couldn't even do that on a human without killing them, much less a dog. Even presuming I managed to quit shaking in fear long enough, and work up the guts to _stab my best friend in the world in the neck_, and even presuming I actually got into the airway...how do I keep it clear of blood or lymphatic fluid (the clear stuff your body secretes at wounds)? I don't want him to drown in his own blood. How do I minimize the insane risk of infection I'm giving him? What sorts of things do I need to worry about that I don't even _know_ I need to be worrying about?

Leave the tracheotomies for medical professionals =/. I don't think even if I was a vet myself that I could have a clear enough head to do something like that.

What's next? Cutting open a dog's abdomen to perform some home surgery to "save" him from bloat?

~

Anything is a choking hazard. Your dog's food is a choking hazard. The bed he sleeps in is a choking hazard.

Thousands and thousands of dogs play with tennis balls their entire lives and never have a problem (though TBH I don't play with them either). It's tragic when something does happen but only reason this made news was because the victim in this case was an officer rather than a pet.

Doggone, do you live near this place or something? Did you watch it happen? Because nowhere have I even once seen anything that says the toy was damaged. Nowhere did it say that the ball was small - they just said it was rubber. You don't know the size of it any more than we do. This all seems to be something you are pulling out...well, somewhere.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

Exactly,Dragur, it says the ball was collapsed when the dog BIT through it and then became full size in its throat. No where did it say the ball was small. I have seen balls smash down when my dog is playing with it, then fill back up when it does not have pressure on it anymore. Sounds like this is exactly what happened to this dog. Nowhere did it say it was a used tennis ball or a broken toy.
I think Doggone has issues with ANY type of law enforcement and tries to make us all believe the officers pick on him/her for no reason, so therefore since he/she does not believe officers are decent human beings who TRY their hardest to protect lives everyday without someone taking theirs, that we all should be thinking this office rkilled his dog on purpose because he was playing ball with his dog and because he was obviously a dumb officer since he wasn't carrying a knife and didn't cut open his dogs neck so he could breath during the horrible ordeal.
I hate to think you believe you have the expertise to do a radical surgical procedure on a panicked struggling dog. Have you ever actually seen a dog trying to breathe when it can't? Heat stroke or something stuck in its throat or a swelling throat due to an injury or insect bite reaction and the dog is turning blue and fighting for all its worth to just get a breathe? Its not like you can say" okay doggie, you just lay here very quietly while I stick a knife in your throat and cut your juglar vein while I am trying to help you breath?
Are you for real? Your business if you hate laws and law enforcement officers, but to make it seem like you were standing there watching the whole thing happen is absurd. You are just reading what you want to read into this news story for your own agenda.


----------



## Ronda (Aug 23, 2010)

Emoore said:


> I didn't think it could either. Then it did. Now my dog is dead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry Emoore, I never realized this was how Cash died, how tragic.

He was beautiful.

I agree with the others, this too was an accident and I'm sure this officer is hurting, let's cut him some slack. It does not sound like he was recklessly trying to endanger his dog.

Ronda


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

I don't know why I saved this, but you guys might be surprised at what you see.

This picture is right when Harley caught a ball...you can see his feet haven't come all the way back to the ground, body is scrunched up from fast stop. That's a medium Cuz ball with feet in his mouth, in new condition. 

I think it's pretty easy to see how a freak accident could happen with a tennis ball, or any ball that came at the dog very fast. I know I never thought about a ball being compressed when a dog catches it until I saw this picture the first time. They catch and loosen their grip so fast it's not something you really see or think about. 

This was a tragic accident, not the PO's fault. Just like Cash this dog was probably loved beyond measure. I can't imagine feeling anything but sorry and saddened when an accident like this happens. To imply that it was the owners fault is just heartless.


----------



## ed1911 (Jan 19, 2011)

**Removed by Admin.**


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

its tragic the dog died doing something he obviously enjoyed on his time off. I think the fact the OP who posted the story is so wound up about an ACCIDENT, is really more about the fact it involves a LEO. I think the OP should seriously get over their issues with cops. Afterall... whatcha gonna do when you actually need their help? Cops arent all bad. Just like with animals there are good and bad. Unfortunately the bad apparently have made the OP forget about the good ones.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Emoore said:


> I lost my Cashdog when his hard rubber Kong ball-- the exact same size as a tennis ball-- became lodged in his throat. I may not be "highly trained" but I know not to give my dogs balls that are damaged or smaller than a tennis ball. The ball that killed my dog was new and in good condition. I may not be "highly trained" but I've had first aid and CPR classes. I tried the Heimlich maneuver but it did me no good. And no, I seriously doubt that police officers are trained to perform surgery on people or animals. I rushed him to the vet's office, gave them my credit card, and told them I didn't care what it cost, just save my dog. He died on the operating table.
> 
> Please stop making assumptions.
> 
> My heart breaks for the officer and his dog. Having a dog that was young, healthy, and happy one minute and dead the next minute was the hardest thing I've gone through so far.


My heart breaks for you Emoore, whenever you talk about your beloved Cash, I tear up. I cant even imagine the pain of seeing it happen and not being able to save him. It's terrible. 

I have no tennis balls in my house but I do have a very large Kong, ever since I read the story about Cash I have warned others about small toys.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

I thought of Cash too and my heart just broke for you all over again. He didn't die in vain, please know that many of us got rid of tennis balls and tell people about this, and I am sure other dogs are saved from hearing your Cash's tragic story. He was so special and I am so sorry he passed.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

How sad! I never knew how Cash died, but that seems like an absolute horrible way to loose your dog. I am sorry Emoore for what happened to your beloved Cashdog. He seems like a great dog and was very handsome.

As for DogGone, you have no respect for the men and women who put their lives on the line for YOU every single day?The people who risk their lives for you? I have the uptmost respect for the LEOs for what they do. Sorry, but your posts are just ignorance.


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

DogGone said:


> If it was a tennis ball size ball of the right material in good condition, I don't see how the ball could get all the way into the airway.
> 
> It's been a long time since I've seen law enforcement show respect toward me, so why should I show respect to them. It seems like almost law-enforcement officers are ignorant, tyrannical, hypocritical and corrupt nowadays. Law-enforcement often seems to be assuming my guilt, so why shouldn't they be treated the same?
> 
> ...


Like many people in life, maybe someday you'll make a mistake, or have an accident. There are so few perfect people like you left any more. 

Actually I take exception to your rant about cops. I'm honest, not corrupt and as K9 trainer for a state police, a good steward of the states money. 

As for arresting your drug dealer, how do you charge someone that is, in your words, "probably" responsible. I'm not trying to change your mind. whatever it was that put your panties in a bunch is a lot more, obviously, than a police K9 dying. 

DFrost


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

If anyone wants to look up past rants, er, I mean posts, from doggone, there is a common theme to most of them. Obviously a person with an axe to grind.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Having a K9 Officer die is just as hard on it's partner as having a human partner die. *They are partners*. They spend hours each and every day together as any other LEO partnership does. They rely on each other just the same way as any human to human partner does......a loss is a loss.
*I feel nothing but sympathy for the K9 handler.....he must be devastated.


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

robinhuerta said:


> Having a K9 Officer die is just as hard on it's partner as having a human partner die. *They are partners*. They spend hours each and every day together as any other LEO partnership does. They rely on each other just the same way as any human to human partner does......a loss is a loss.
> *I feel nothing but sympathy for the K9 handler.....he must be devastated.


I can understand the sentiment, but unfortunately, I've been in a position to lose both. While I do truly love dogs, working them, training them and just being around them, nothing is more precious than human life. 

DFrost


----------



## TankGrrl66 (Jun 29, 2010)

dharmasmom said:


> now laurie, don't be going and getting all rational and stuff. Those police are a menace!! A menace i tell ya!!


lol


----------



## KDH (May 19, 2011)

Ouch - seems a bit harsh, don't you think? Well, clearly, from your post, you DON'T think it's harsh - but my impression from reading the story was not that there was negligence anywhere. 

And any vets out there can veto me on this, but I don't think anyone should plan on performing emergency field trachs... it's not like you saw on M*A*S*H, carried out with a hollow pen or something... 

Just my 2 cents, not that it will change anyone's mind.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Dfrost..
I'm not comparing human to animal loss.....(I too have suffered both).
My statement was directed towards the OP's perception of the LEO & his canine partner.
Human LEO's rely on their K9 partners as they would any human partner....(this is what the K9 Officers that I know have told me.) Their bond to their K9 partner can be as strong as any "working bond" between 2 people.
Losing the life of ANY LEO is devastating...


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

robinhuerta said:


> Dfrost..
> I'm not comparing human to animal loss.....(I too have suffered both).
> My statement was directed towards the OP's perception of the LEO & his canine partner.
> Human LEO's rely on their K9 partners as they would any human partner....(this is what the K9 Officers that I know have told me.) Their bond to their K9 partner can be as strong as any "working bond" between 2 people.
> Losing the life of ANY LEO is devastating...


I see what you're saying Robin. Of course most of us agree that human life is more valuable than animal life, and as devastated as I was by my loss I don't pretend it's comparable to losing a spouse or child. However, a LEO losing his/her canine partner can be more _personally_ devastating than, say, losing a co-worker or friend. 

I also think that in a way, the incredibly sudden and tragic nature of this sort of loss can make it emotionally more painful than having a human that you love grow old and die naturally.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

As long as you keep the "can" in there, I would agree. Afterall, you might not LIKE your co-worker. But there is way too many differences between a human partner and a canine partner. I mean, you are spending eight or more hours a day working with human or dog, but, a human is talking about his wife and his kids and perhaps hopes and dreams. The dog is giving you 100% loyal canine love. And that IS special, but it is not the same as losing a human being that has worked along side you, maybe backed your butt up once or twice, even saved your skin. Dogs do not have a monopoly on that.

Be that as it may, I am glad the police officer played with his dog, and the dog was having the best time of his life, happy, exhuberant. It is sad that the dog died, but the dog could have burst an aneurism and died. Sometimes shtuff happens, and there is not much you can do about it. 

I stopped letting my buggers have tennis balls a long time ago. Sometimes I still find one around the house. My reason for doing so was a one-eyed dog in class. Lost the eye to a tennis ball. I do not know if I should stop using tennis balls when I have heard of two deaths and one eye, maybe that is overkill. ANYTHING can kill your dog if the stars align. 

In my opinion, it is a pretty crappy opportunity to dump on a cop you do not know. Ya got to choose your battles, man, and call out the cops that let their dogs die in a hot car, or kill someone's pet in a dog park. Let's put it this way, police officers make up a percentage of the population, lots of them are young and inexperienced. The chances are pretty darn good that if you go looking for it, you will find plenty of real garbage to be upset about, this was an accident and really not worth the negative energy.

I feel for the officer. I hope he gets another partner and plays with him just as hard/good.


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm not arguing the fact there is an extremely close bond. I really do know that bond. I'm not trying to diminish the feeling this officer must have in losing his partner. The relationship of a K9 partner is a dynamic that's can be hard to understand. A K9 Officer has a partner that he is understands that day may come, and is willing to sacrifice that dog for the life of a human. I'm not trying to make this a post of I'm right and you're not. I'm purely giving a perspective of someone that has been there. That is all I was trying to point out. 

DFrost


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

seniyajw said:


> The median survival for dogs with her diagnosis and protocol is four months so she's six months past her expiration date. When people make generalizations about a breed, it can be very hurtful. As a pit owner, you have to have a thick skin and a sense of humor.


Huh? This thread was about a Police dog that got a ball lodged in its throat and died. Not a pitbull.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> Huh? This thread was about a Police dog that got a ball lodged in its throat and died. Not a pitbull.


Check out their signature. 
The first sentence made absolutely no sense regarding this thread.
_"The median survival for dogs with her diagnosis and protocol is four months so she's six months past her expiration date."

_Troll perhaps?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Spammer - I've notified, it will get deleted.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

GSDGunner said:


> Check out their signature.
> The first sentence made absolutely no sense regarding this thread.
> _"The median survival for dogs with her diagnosis and protocol is four months so she's six months past her expiration date."
> 
> _Troll perhaps?


I figured. I was up too late last night after being at the track all day.lol


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Don't feel bad Jessica, I looked at that last night, scratched my head, and thought it must be the heat.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I will say that because of Cashdog I switched to the large chuckit. My dog loves to catch them at high speed and it never occurred to me that he could choke on it. Whenever I hear the story I tear up but please know that your baby has probably saved a few others from this tragedy.

My heart breaks for the officer.


----------

